# article:Russia considers acquiring French Infantry combat suits (FELIN)



## CougarKing (25 Aug 2009)

So if round 2 of the Georgia War ever comes, would we see the Russian hordes sporting a new look?



> *Russia considers buying French infantry combat suits*
> 
> France's FELIN infantry combat suit shown at the MAKS-2009 air show in Zhukovsky near Moscow has attracted the attention of the Russian Defense Ministry, which may consider buying it.
> 
> ...


----------

